# Penguin United’s Eagle Eye Converter for PS3



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Penguin United’s Eagle Eye Converter to Give a Turbo Advantage*
06/08/2010 Written by Jonathan Leack










Over the past few years, the most popular gaming platform has slowly shifted from PC gaming over to the current-generation consoles. Although this has been a welcomed change for many, games from genres such as first-person shooters and real-time strategy have been a difficult adjustment for PC gamers who has switched over to a console such as the PS3. However, Penguin United is on a mission to make the difficult transition seamless.

The successful gaming accessories manufacturer Penguin United currently have a converter in production for the PlayStation 3. Dubbed Eagle Eye Converter, the small plastic electronic converts the signals of your standard USB keyboard and mouse into a signal that is recognized as a controller by the PS3. This amazing piece of technology will allow you to play any game on the PlayStation 3 using a keyboard and mouse, which will give you the distinct advantage. While the PS3 is already able to read keyboards and mice, almost all games disable the use of both to avoid the significant advantage found through the precision of a mouse.

One thing to note is this accessory has built-in turbo functionality which will allow you to make dozens of key-presses with only a single stroke. As seen in games such as Modern Warfare 2, turbo mode gives a great advantage to the user and is considered a cheat by many online veterans. It is safe to assume that Sony plan to shut this device down, but that may be easier said than done.
The Eagle Eye Converter is set to release soon, and if you sign up for alerts, you’ll receive a $10 coupon for free. Interested? Check out the video below and see how it works:










*Source: PSLS*


----------

